# who is a natural body builder on hear ?



## Guest

Never, ever taken AAS.

who trains completely natural.

Natural I mean. Good food (bit

of junk when you need to) and

maybe protein drinks or some

creatine ?.

I want natural bodybuilders as

friends on hear cuz we have

different needs.

We have to train harder then

the guys having help, with a

slower progress.

This makes us the stronger

man. The more determined

man. The better man.

The ultimate MAN.

THE MAN THEY WISH .


----------



## Guest

Pmsl. Bring it on.


----------



## BigKid

dallas said:


> Never, ever taken AAS.
> 
> who trains completely natural.
> 
> Natural I mean. Good food (bit
> 
> of junk when you need to) and
> 
> maybe protein drinks or some
> 
> creatine ?.
> 
> I want natural bodybuilders as
> 
> friends on hear cuz we have
> 
> different needs.
> 
> We have to train harder then
> 
> the guys having help, with a
> 
> slower progress.
> 
> This makes us the stronger
> 
> man. The more determined
> 
> man. The better man.
> 
> The ultimate MAN.
> 
> THE MAN THEY WISH .


Youuu are not gonna last long on here with that kind of natty supremacist attitude:lol: I don't know where you get the idea natural guys train harder, why do you seem to think whether or not someone takes steroids determines who they are as an athlete


----------



## Guest

I don't need to last long do I ??.

Its only a forum. I will train if I

don't belong hear regardless.

We all have an opinion. We don't

all have to agree with AAS. Or

do we ??. Are AAS what all body

Builder HAVE to do ??.

If someone sed they don't agree

with creatine. Would they not last long ????.


----------



## Guest

The guys that take AAS are the winners.

The guys that compete and do it naturally.

Are the champions.


----------



## Mclovin147

I am natty 100% brother!!!!

It's probably why I weigh 10.5st after a year of Ecto grinding! Still, started at 8.5st (5'9) and stayed pretty lean through out, couldn't really expect much more from AAS than what my natty, 20 year old, already naturally test filled body + beginners gains have already given me! Lol


----------



## Guest

Keep it up mate. Big respect to you my friend.


----------



## Guest

Mclovin147 said:


> I am natty 100% brother!!!!
> 
> You look bigger than 10 st mate. By far ?
> 
> It's probably why I weigh 10.5st after a year of Ecto grinding! Still, started at 8.5st (5'9) and stayed pretty lean through out, couldn't really expect much more from AAS than what my natty, 20 year old, already naturally test filled body + beginners gains have already given me! Lol


----------



## EpicSquats

100% natty, 100% average gym guy.


----------



## Pictor

I'm 100% naturally smashing the gear :blowme:


----------



## BetterThanYou

dallas said:


> The guys that take AAS are the winners.
> 
> The guys that compete and do it naturally.
> 
> Are the champions.




I lol'd

12 weeks on test and tren, and you would be like, FCUK that natural BS! What should I take for my next cycle!!! :2guns:

:lol:


----------



## SILV3RBACK

100% natural here.

Never touched AAS.

Just eat, train and sleep. It's a long road if you don't go down the AAS route.

Gains are gains at the end of the day.

I started out weighing 68kg. Now weigh 120kg. But that's been a slow process over nearly 30 years.

But each to their own. Respect to anyone who wants to change their life by pumping iron. Assisted or not.


----------



## cuggster

dallas said:


> Never, ever taken AAS.
> 
> who trains completely natural.
> 
> *Natural I mean.* Good food (bit
> 
> of junk when you need to)* and*
> 
> *
> maybe protein drinks or some*
> 
> *
> creatine ?.*I want natural bodybuilders as
> 
> friends on hear cuz we have
> 
> different needs.
> 
> We have to train harder then
> 
> the guys having help, with a
> 
> slower progress.
> 
> This makes us the stronger
> 
> man. The more determined
> 
> man. The better man.
> 
> The ultimate MAN.
> 
> THE MAN THEY WISH .


OK, I think you will need to go to your nearest convenience store (If you are called Dallas because you're American, and purchase a fireproof blanket with a comment like that.


----------



## sneeky_dave




----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

Lol at op thinking natty guys train harder.


----------



## gymspaz

I prefer to call natty trainers 'beta phaggots'


----------



## Jordan08

I train natural and i am not proud of it..lol..started with 58Kg in 2003 at 5'10 and now i am 82 Kg with 11% Bf


----------



## Chrisallan

I trained naturally from the age of 12 to 21.

I absolutely beast myself at the gym,then and now and I'm happy that every day I leave the gym I could not have given any more.

Being chemically assisted gives you something in the gym that you don't get naturally.for me,it's a feeling of power and aggression,plus a better pump,that makes my training a better experience than being natural.

I train just as hard as when I was natural,but the rewards are much better.


----------



## mrwright

Here*


----------



## saxondale

I`m free

sorry wrong forum

I`m natty.


----------



## DC1

dallas said:


> Never, ever taken AAS.
> 
> who trains completely natural.
> 
> Natural I mean. Good food (bit
> 
> of junk when you need to) and
> 
> maybe protein drinks or some
> 
> creatine ?.
> 
> I want natural bodybuilders as
> 
> friends on hear cuz we have
> 
> different needs.
> 
> We have to train harder then
> 
> the guys having help, with a
> 
> slower progress.
> 
> This makes us the stronger
> 
> man. The more determined
> 
> man. The better man.
> 
> The ultimate MAN.
> 
> THE MAN THEY WISH .


I am chemically enhanced as they say.

Not sure if you're baiting but each to their own I say. I was a natural trainer for many years before I began cycling.

I have upmost respect for anyone who trains hard natural or assisted.

We all have different goals and aspirations.


----------



## omle

Natural training.

Surely the training is the same just with slower results. Or are there specific routines for natural/assisted. 

Take away everything and we re all here for the same/ similar reasons.


----------



## mal

enjoying natural training at the moment:thumb:


----------



## sniper16

dallas said:


> Never, ever taken AAS.
> 
> who trains completely natural.
> 
> Natural I mean. Good food (bit
> 
> of junk when you need to) and
> 
> maybe protein drinks or some
> 
> creatine ?.
> 
> I want natural bodybuilders as
> 
> friends on hear cuz we have
> 
> different needs.
> 
> We have to train harder then
> 
> the guys having help, with a
> 
> slower progress.
> 
> This makes us the stronger
> 
> man. The more determined
> 
> man. The better man.
> 
> The ultimate MAN.
> 
> THE MAN THEY WISH .


im totally natural,but im not sure that makes me more determined than anyone else,some of the guys on here live,eat and sht weights.


----------



## Dan94

I'm 100% natty. But don't agree with the whole 'nattys train harder than AAS users'.

You could say AAS users train harder/are more serious about BBing/changing their body because they're prepared to possibly mess up their body in order to achieve their goals.

Either way, strip it down to the basis and we're all here doing the same thing.


----------



## UkWardy

@dallas I've said it before and I'll say it again. You're narrow minded attitude is that of an idiot. You're no better than the fat people who most people work with who just spout "durrr roid head" at any sign of improvement.


----------



## sniper16

if you think its about whose better than who its the wrong attitude for me its about bettering myself and being the best I can be.


----------



## SwAn1

I found training natural a bit like w4nking and not being able to come!


----------



## sniper16

SwAn1 said:


> I found training natural a bit like w4nking and not being able to come!


Hahaha can feel like that sometimes


----------



## BetterThanYou

SwAn1 said:


> I found training natural a bit like w4nking and not being able to come!


----------



## Heavyassweights

dallas said:


> Never, ever taken AAS.
> 
> who trains completely natural.
> 
> Natural I mean. Good food (bit
> 
> of junk when you need to) and
> 
> maybe protein drinks or some
> 
> creatine ?.
> 
> I want natural bodybuilders as
> 
> friends on hear cuz we have
> 
> different needs.
> 
> We have to train harder then
> 
> the guys having help, with a
> 
> slower progress.
> 
> This makes us the stronger
> 
> man. The more determined
> 
> man. The better man.
> 
> The ultimate MAN.
> 
> THE MAN THEY WISH .


was that a poem?


----------



## Guest

But your all pointing towards and saying

AAS users train harder than natural body

builders. But I can't have the opposite

opinion ???.

I posted this to natural bodybuilders.

When I pop into my mates gym.

I never see an AAS user train to

failure ??? Always look like their

just pumping up ??? Even most

of the pro's in the videos. An

exception to a few like Dorian.


----------



## GCMAX

Creatine, vitamins and whey is enough for me. I don't want to put any more toxic chemicals in my body than are already going in through the water supply and supermarket food. My eating regiment is healthy, tuna salads, chicken salads, chicken and veg + porridge for carbs but I really want to try the raw food diet as people are raving about it on the net. Anyone on raw food?


----------



## Mcleansc

I'm 100% natty but don't judge anyone for going on the gear, if that's what they want then go for it, just because I don't do it doesn't make it wrong. I started at 12 and a half stone and now I'm at 16 stone with a similar body fat % (higher but can still see my abs) in 3 years of hard training.


----------



## BettySwallocks

pah! :lol: get on the roidz ya big jesse


----------



## Ricky12345

dallas said:


> But your all pointing towards and saying
> 
> AAS users train harder than natural body
> 
> builders. But I can't have the opposite
> 
> opinion ???.
> 
> I posted this to natural bodybuilders.
> 
> When I pop into my mates gym.
> 
> I never see an AAS user train to
> 
> failure ??? Always look like their
> 
> just pumping up ??? Even most
> 
> of the pro's in the videos. An
> 
> exception to a few like Dorian.


Maybe they don't want to train to failure I have done many off times it's not that I don't like or can't do it I just don't respond well to training to failure


----------



## dsldude

100% natural here, say your prayers, take your vitamins and you will never go wrong.


----------



## sniper16

dallas said:


> But your all pointing towards and saying
> 
> AAS users train harder than natural body
> 
> builders. But I can't have the opposite
> 
> opinion ???.
> 
> I posted this to natural bodybuilders.
> 
> When I pop into my mates gym.
> 
> I never see an AAS user train to
> 
> failure ??? Always look like their
> 
> just pumping up ??? Even most
> 
> of the pro's in the videos. An
> 
> exception to a few like Dorian.


try a different gym im sure youll see plenty of guys that do


----------



## Guest

Ricky12345 said:


> Maybe they don't want to train to failure I have done many off times it's not that I don't like or can't do it I just don't respond well to training to failure


Thank you :thumb: . Naturals HAVE to to grow. No choice,

and I do on every set.


----------



## Guest

^^


----------



## BettySwallocks

dallas said:


> Thank you :thumb: . Naturals HAVE to to grow. No choice,
> 
> and I do on every set.


no they don't


----------



## Guest

Tiz the last 3 reps that count on each

set. Don't hit them. Don't grow.


----------



## richardrahl

dallas said:


> But your all pointing towards and saying
> 
> AAS users train harder than natural body
> 
> builders. But I can't have the opposite
> 
> opinion ???.
> 
> I posted this to natural bodybuilders.
> 
> When I pop into my mates gym.
> 
> I never see an AAS user train to
> 
> failure ??? Always look like their
> 
> just pumping up ??? Even most
> 
> of the pro's in the videos. An
> 
> exception to a few like Dorian.


How exactly do you know who's on gear and who's not...? Did you p1ss test everybody?

Being totally honest, the gear users I know of ALL train harder than guys I know that don't use. I think it comes down to what somebody said further up the thread about taking it more seriously if you're willing to put these compounds into your system.


----------



## Big ape

who is a natural body builder on hear ?

Hear :lol:


----------



## Guest

richardrahl said:


> How exactly do you know who's on gear and who's not...? Did you p1ss test everybody?
> 
> Being totally honest, the gear users I know of ALL train harder than guys I know that don't use. I think it comes down to what somebody said further up the thread about taking it more seriously if you're willing to put these compounds into your system.


Cuz my mate owns the gym and he helps them grow.

So. Only people who take AAS are proper bodybuilders ?


----------



## sniper16

dallas said:


> Tiz the last 3 reps that count on each
> 
> set. Don't hit them. Don't grow.


not always if your adding weight your getting stronger if your getting stronger youll grow.


----------



## Heavyassweights

dallas said:


> Cuz my mate owns the gym and he helps them grow.
> 
> So. Only people who take AAS are proper bodybuilders ?


your mate is a gimp


----------



## Peace frog

dallas said:


> Cuz my mate owns the gym and he helps them grow.
> 
> So. Only people who take AAS are proper bodybuilders ?


Depends what you class as a bodybuilder,to me bodybuilder means you compete,if you did circuits in a boxing gym you wouldn't be considered a boxer


----------



## BettySwallocks

dallas said:


> Tiz the last 3 reps that count on each
> 
> set. Don't hit them. Don't grow.


boulderdash, there's no magic number (god knows where you plucked 3 from lol)

It's all about that micro trauma to the muscle fibres brah, dost thou even hoist?


----------



## BettySwallocks

Heavyassweights said:


> your mate is a gimp


^This.

probably bums the gym goers as well.


----------



## Saul Goodman

Dan94 said:


> I'm 100% natty. But don't agree with the whole 'nattys train harder than AAS users'.
> 
> You could say AAS users train harder/are more serious about BBing/changing their body because they're prepared to possibly mess up their body in order to achieve their goals.
> 
> Either way, strip it down to the basis and we're all here doing the same thing.


Agreed.

I think it depends on the person whether they train hard. Assisted or not. Some "natural" trainers will train harder than some assisted and vice versa. It's just down to how much an individual wants to achieve their goal.


----------



## Guest

BettySwallocks said:


> boulderdash, there's no magic number (god knows where you plucked 3 from lol)
> 
> It's all about that micro trauma to the muscle fibres brah, dost thou even hoist?


Arnold mate and many others. Just Google it.

Or do I have to do the hard work hear as well ?


----------



## Ricky12345

dallas said:


> Arnold mate and many others. Just Google it.
> 
> Or do I have to do the hard work hear as well ?


Anorld used gear mate so I doubht he would off Prob just went for a pump etc


----------



## Ultrasonic

omle said:


> Surely the training is the same just with slower results. Or are there specific routines for natural/assisted.


Optimal training is different. Steroids allow people to recover quicker and therefore use higher volume routines productively. A 5 day body part split is not a good idea for most natties for example, but this sort of training works better when assisted.


----------



## Guest

BettySwallocks said:


> ^This.
> 
> probably bums the gym goers as well.


http://thinkexist.com/quotation/the_last_three_or_four_reps_is_what_makes_the/297109.html

Their ya go. And Arnold did train hard.


----------



## Guest

Ricky12345 said:


> Anorld used gear mate so I doubht he would off Prob just went for a pump etc


Look up ^^^


----------



## Guest

BettySwallocks said:


> boulderdash, there's no magic number (god knows where you plucked 3 from lol)
> 
> It's all about that micro trauma to the muscle fibres brah, dost thou even hoist?


Look up ^^^


----------



## SickCurrent

Natural bber checking in....


----------



## sniper16

dallas said:


> Arnold mate and many others. Just Google it.
> 
> Or do I have to do the hard work hear as well ?


but now it sounds like your saying people on roids work harder,But you started of saying nattys work harder,,im confused.


----------



## nWo

dallas said:


> The guys that take AAS are the winners.
> 
> The guys that compete and do it naturally.
> 
> Are the champions.


Speaks volumes that the average roid-head looks miles better than a natural champion then :laugh: Even then, the winners of natural bodybuilding comps are rarely truly natty matw.

What gives you the idea that natty bodybuilders train harder? In fact, there's a limit to how much you can push yourself and it still being beneficial, without steroids. I used to train my bollocks off when I was natty, now I still train just as hard but I can get away with less rest days now. Natties lack dedication to the sport IMO.


----------



## BettySwallocks

dallas said:


> Look up ^^^





> I make my protein drink with whiskey


A quote from an interview with Arnold in 1977, best start doing that as well then huh?


----------



## SickCurrent

Does the OP think Arnie was natty lol?


----------



## Guest

sniper16 said:


> but now it sounds like your saying people on roids work harder,But you started of saying nattys work harder,,im confused.


The old days were different mate. Up until Dorian's days or just after. Now they usually don't train as hard as those guys IMO.

But they all say they do ??? I don't see it myself.


----------



## Guest

SickCurrent said:


> Does the OP think Arnie was natty lol?


Not in the slightest mate. I know he was on them.


----------



## sniper16

dallas said:


> The old days were different mate. Up until Dorian's days or just after. Now they usually don't train as hard as those guys IMO.
> 
> But they all say they do ??? I don't see it myself.


alls I can say is the majority of people taking gear train fvcking hard to be the best they can be and all the nattys I know(which is not very many)train fvcking hard to be the best that they can be.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

Why is everything,

written like one of those,

stupid Haiku poems.

:laugh:


----------



## sniper16

Cant talk,,,,,Eating.


----------



## AlexB18

dallas said:


> The guys that take AAS are the winners.
> 
> The guys that compete and do it naturally.
> 
> Are the champions.


All natty never taken AAS.

Just to say AAS users work their bollocks off just as hard (maybe harder i dunno) as nattys do mate so to come out with a comment like nattys are the champions is ridiculous in my opinion, regardless of if someone is using gear or not if they have a physique to be proud of or compete in shows then i take my ****ing hat off to that person!


----------



## richardrahl

dallas said:


> Cuz my mate owns the gym and he helps them grow.
> 
> So. Only people who take AAS are proper bodybuilders ?


Of course not. Bait elsewhere, fella. I was merely saying that the users I know take things more seriously.

Very few people are honestly 100% open to their gear usage. As a nipper, I used to work with some really big guys who always swore natural and disrespected the users they know. I have since found out - from them - that they were massive users at the time.

Had a guy (great shape) mouthing off loudly recently about hating steroid users etc, trying to look clever to the women he was with (I'd have had my house on it that he's used for years). When he started talking to me in front of them about the competitions he entered etc recently, I asked him why he only entered non-tested events if he was natural, as he'd do well in a natural one. Shut the c**t right up. Can't wait to see the excuses he comes up with now.


----------



## Guest

richardrahl said:


> Of course not. Bait elsewhere, fella. I was merely saying that the users I know take things more seriously.
> 
> Very few people are honestly 100% open to their gear usage. As a nipper, I used to work with some really big guys who always swore natural and disrespected the users they know. I have since found out - from them - that they were massive users at the time.
> 
> Had a guy (great shape) mouthing off loudly recently about hating steroid users etc, trying to look clever to the women he was with (I'd have had my house on it that he's used for years). When he started talking to me in front of them about the competitions he entered etc recently, I asked him why he only entered non-tested events if he was natural, as he'd do well in a natural one. Shut the c**t right up. Can't wait to see the excuses he comes up with now.


Very true mate. Someone had the view on this thread "your only a bodybuilder if you compete" ? What's your view on that ?.

I apologize for this thread by the way. I wanted to only state that steroids do not make you a better bodybuilder than a natural guy, determination wise. Only because people on AAS keep saying they have to train harder than us. And that's not fair as I train bl00dy hard in the gym.


----------



## Guest

richardrahl said:


> Of course not. Bait elsewhere, fella. I was merely saying that the users I know take things more seriously.
> 
> Very few people are honestly 100% open to their gear usage. As a nipper, I used to work with some really big guys who always swore natural and disrespected the users they know. I have since found out - from them - that they were massive users at the time.
> 
> Had a guy (great shape) mouthing off loudly recently about hating steroid users etc, trying to look clever to the women he was with (I'd have had my house on it that he's used for years). When he started talking to me in front of them about the competitions he entered etc recently, I asked him why he only entered non-tested events if he was natural, as he'd do well in a natural one. Shut the c**t right up. Can't wait to see the excuses he comes up with now.


Very true mate. Someone had the view on this thread "your only a bodybuilder if you compete" ? What's your view on that ?.

I apologize for this thread by the way. I wanted to only state that steroids do not make you a better bodybuilder than a natural guy, determination wise. Only because people on AAS keep saying they have to train harder than us. And that's not fair as I train bl00dy hard in the gym.


----------



## a.notherguy

never took and ped and prob never will.

thats why im tiny and weak compared to most on here :lol:


----------



## sniper16

a.notherguy said:


> never took and ped and prob never will.
> 
> thats why im tiny and weak compared to most on here :lol:


but your bigger and stronger than you was before,positive thinking is as important as everything else we do.


----------



## a.notherguy

sniper16 said:


> but your bigger and stronger than you was before,positive thinking is as important as everything else we do.


yeah, much bigger and stronger than i was when i first set foot in a gym, which is what i was after. im never gonna be a 16stone stage ready beast, not in my genetics, but i look good for an almost 40year old natty so im happy as larry :thumb:


----------



## Peace frog

dallas said:


> Very true mate. Someone had the view on this thread "your only a bodybuilder if you compete" ? What's your view on that ?.
> 
> That's only my opinion my definition of a bodybuilder is someone who competes


----------



## UkWardy

At first I thought @dallas was just abit wet behind the ears, now I'm beginning to think he's just an elaborate troll


----------



## richardrahl

dallas said:


> Very true mate. Someone had the view on this thread "your only a bodybuilder if you compete" ? What's your view on that ?.


The question is, does my opinion really matter? If you call yourself one, then f*ck everybody that says you're not. If you're lifting hard and eating to support that with a view to building a bigger, stronger body in the proportions desired for bodybuilding, then I suppose that'd make you a bodybuilder. Competing would just make you a competitive bodybuilder.

I will say though that I fight and teach people to, and I have a greater respect for the opinions of those that fight/fought competitively than those that ponce about saying they're a fighter because they do the training. There's plenty of those about.

Much in the same way that pscarb's opinion would carry more weight with me than yours with regards to diet/training etc, because he's been there and done it. No disrespect, I'm sure you get my meaning.


----------



## Shawrie

I dont care how you build it,its the fact youve built it that gets my respect


----------



## spaglemon

Not been here very long but I don't get the natty bashing from the aas users or the natty bashing of the aas users ?

We're all here with a common purpose surely and the route individuals choose to get there is an entirely individual choice.

I'm natty but certainly contemplating the possibility of a cycle at some point in the future, or at least not ruling it out completely.

I've got nothing but admiration for the many impressive bodies built by members on here natty or not.


----------



## SwAn1

Shawrie said:


> I dont care how you build it,its the fact youve built it that gets my respect


This. I couldn't give a fcuk its akin to everytime you see someone in the street bigger than you, you say to your mate I could be that size if I smashed in as much gear. just train, do what you want and live your life. You've gotta die in it lol


----------



## saxondale

Peace frog said:


> are you not a bodybuilder then mate? how do you describe yourself to someone who may say "your in shape"


----------



## Peace frog

saxondale said:


> I just say I train with weights,it's not like I have a problem with people saying there bodybuilders when they don't compete I couldn't care a less,it's just in my mind I'd never consider myself one unless I competed which I obviously never will


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Wtf. My posts are adding stuff I'm not saying.

I do not think a bodybuilder has to compete to be bodybuilder


----------



## saxondale

dallas said:


> I think a bodybuilder is someone lifting weights and keeping diet in track to gain size and strength.


i go with this


----------



## Guest

Its OK. I see what's happened lol.


----------



## Guest

So your a weight trainer @Peace frog


----------



## nWo

spaglemon said:


> Not been here very long but I don't get the natty bashing from the aas users or the natty bashing of the aas users ?
> 
> We're all here with a common purpose surely and the route individuals choose to get there is an entirely individual choice.
> 
> I'm natty but certainly contemplating the possibility of a cycle at some point in the future, or at least not ruling it out completely.
> 
> I've got nothing but admiration for the many impressive bodies built by members on here natty or not.


It's not something that happens regularly here mate. When you get someone making a thread with a "natty is superior" overtone to it on a forum full of steroid users, people are gonna bite back.


----------



## Gotista

Imo, aas users physically train harder, but the nattys have more determination, i mean the motivation it must take for natty gains, too long for me to remember, i know i would'nt have the patience. Just my opinion. Oh and the op's got his head stuck too far up his ass to realise the bull**** he's going on about. There is no base to your argument. Stop being antagonistic, in the gym, everyone is equal with respect to the hard work where success is the ONE ultimate goal.


----------



## EpicSquats

I class myself as a guy who works out in the gym, if people want to call that bodybuilding, who gives a sh1t?


----------



## troponin

Natural for the past 3 years but started gathering the stuff I need for my first cycle. Once I reach 21 I'm going to run my first cycle. Natural training is alright but why wait years for results I could attain in months? As long as you do it sensibly and limit cycles to 1 to 2 times a year with regular health checks I don't see the problem.


----------



## Peace frog

dallas said:


> So your a weight trainer @Peace frog


Nope I'm a gas fitter,this sh1t ain't my job

But yeah if you like,I don't mind what it's called really I just mean that to me when someone says bodybuilder what comes to mind is people the compete,in the same way if someone says "I'm a boxer" they fight not just do boxing training


----------



## SwAn1

I must admit I do laugh a bit when someone refers to themselves as a bodybuilder and just looks like they lift weights now and again. I wouldn't and couldnt refer to myself as one unless I had pics of myself at 5%bf carrying loads of mass. Its just lame I think. Therefore I just train


----------



## sneeky_dave

I think bodybuilding and being a bodybuilder is massively different


----------



## Peace frog

sneeky_dave said:


> I think bodybuilding and being a bodybuilder is massively different


Yeah I think that's a good way of putting it,in the gym I train at there's loads of people bodybuilding training but there's only one guy in there that's a bodybuilder.


----------



## Ultrasonic

SwAn1 said:


> I must admit I do laugh a bit when someone refers to themselves as a bodybuilder and just looks like they lift weights now and again. I wouldn't and couldnt refer to myself as one unless I had pics of myself at 5%bf carrying loads of mass. Its just lame I think. Therefore I just train


Same here. I'm not a bodybuilder in the same way that someone with a physics GCSE is not a scientist.


----------



## saxondale

SwAn1 said:


> I must admit I do laugh a bit when someone refers to themselves as a bodybuilder and just looks like they lift weights now and again. I wouldn't and couldnt refer to myself as one unless I had pics of myself at 5%bf carrying loads of mass. Its just lame I think. Therefore I just train


train to what though? build your body? ergo body builder.

I think the people who say you`re only a body builder if you compete etc are just trying too hard to be smart


----------



## Peace frog

saxondale said:


> train to what though? build your body? ergo body builder.
> 
> I think the people who say you`re only a body builder if you compete etc are just trying too hard to be smart


Well I'm certainly not trying to be smart ,I just don't considered myself a bodybuilder if other people consider themselves bodybuilders or not,well I don't care either way


----------



## sniper16

Peace frog said:


> Yeah I think that's a good way of putting it,in the gym I train at there's loads of people bodybuilding training but there's only one guy in there that's a bodybuilder.


but you could say it the other way round,,ln the gym your training,,(for completion) or your bodybuilding,,(to look good),,but I do know what your saying if someone says im a bodybuilder and you think competition.


----------



## SwAn1

saxondale said:


> train to what though? build your body? ergo body builder.
> 
> I think the people who say you`re only a body builder if you compete etc are just trying too hard to be smart


It may sound elitist, sure. But as I openly say I'm not and never have been a bodybuilder so it's ok for me to laugh


----------



## Varg

Never used AAS, never will.

With new research showing benefit from peds even after you have stopped taking them, doesn't that make a mockery of "natural" BB comps?

Anyway, I don't even like taking paracetemol unless I have to.

I think I am less dedicated to it than some of those who do use gear, but then plenty use it badly, as a short cut and don't get proper gains as well.


----------



## LeVzi

Here, HERE, Who is a natural bodybuilder on HERE !!!

Ffs their they're , teir tear !!!!!!! Need I go on ?

Gere Gear ! lol Richard.


----------



## AxG

Surprising how many people think that AAS are just magic injections that makes you huge.

Don't realise how much work you have to put in, if anything my diet and training is twice as strict.

I figured that you can either spend a fair whack on gym, protein etc and put all that effort in to see absolute minimal gains; or spend just that little bit more and be extremely happy with the results.


----------



## oldskoolcool

WTF


----------



## Quinn92

dallas said:


> Never, ever taken AAS.
> 
> who trains completely natural.
> 
> Natural I mean. Good food (bit
> 
> of junk when you need to) and
> 
> maybe protein drinks or some
> 
> creatine ?.
> 
> I want natural bodybuilders as
> 
> friends on hear cuz we have
> 
> different needs.
> 
> *We have to train harder then*
> 
> *
> the guys having help*, with a
> 
> slower progress.
> 
> This makes us the stronger
> 
> man. The more determined
> 
> man. The better man.
> 
> The ultimate MAN.
> 
> THE MAN THEY WISH .


So using your logic you train harder than all Mr Olympias past and present? Ok then


----------



## Guest

I started this thread completely wrong one night.

Was out of order. Sorry.

But. I still see many, many people in the gym lifting weights with 16 inch arms. Never hitting the last reps in a set. And their juicing. 8 months later . . . . never seen again.

This type of weight lifter/bodybuilder I hate. They want the muscles, but non of the hard work.

Now. I respect any natural bodybuilder that can train for a long time with fairly slow gains (but gains non the less).

I see many people on AAS with small physiques but willing to risk their life/body for what ?. Pro Bodybuilders have the chance to be rich in the sport they love by taking AAS.

I don't disrespect people taking AAS that train for their muscle in the first place. Then move onto better things and hopefully success in the sport. Someone with 15inch arms on AAS is only a shame and a joke IMO.


----------



## saxondale

dallas said:


> I
> 
> I don't disrespect people taking AAS that train for their muscle.


QFA, shame they don`t often give the same respect in return


----------



## IGotTekkers

BigKid said:


> Youuu are not gonna last long on here with that kind of natty supremacist attitude:lol: I don't know where you get the idea natural guys train harder, why do you seem to think whether or not someone takes steroids determines who they are as an athlete


How does a natural train harder when he only lifts half the amount of weight? :lol:


----------



## Guest

saxondale said:


> QFA, shame they don`t often give the same respect in return


What's QFA stand for mate ??.


----------



## saxondale

dallas said:


> What's QFA stand for mate ??.


Quoted For Agreement - means I agree


----------



## BigKid

IGotTekkers said:


> How does a natural train harder when he only lifts half the amount of weight? :lol:


Now now tekkers, we were all natural once and then we left our puny natural bodies behind:lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers

BigKid said:


> Now now tekkers, we were all natural once and then we left our puny natural bodies behind:lol:


Well actually I jumped on the dbol the day I started lifting. I'd had a bag of dbol given to me by an ex girlfriend when I was 21, had it for years then thought **** it ill use it so started lifting :lol: hahaha


----------



## SickCurrent

dallas said:


> I started this thread completely wrong one night.
> 
> Was out of order. Sorry.
> 
> But. I still see many, many people in the gym lifting weights with 16 inch arms. Never hitting the last reps in a set. And their juicing. 8 months later . . . . never seen again.
> 
> This type of weight lifter/bodybuilder I hate. They want the muscles, but non of the hard work.
> 
> Now. I respect any natural bodybuilder that can train for a long time with fairly slow gains (but gains non the less).
> 
> I see many people on AAS with small physiques but willing to risk their life/body for what ?. Pro Bodybuilders have the chance to be rich in the sport they love by taking AAS.
> 
> I don't disrespect people taking AAS that train for their muscle in the first place. Then move onto better things and hopefully success in the sport. Someone with 15inch arms on AAS is only a shame and a joke IMO.


----------



## BigKid

IGotTekkers said:


> Well actually I jumped on the dbol the day I started lifting. I'd had a bag of dbol given to me by an ex girlfriend when I was 21, had it for years then thought **** it ill use it so started lifting :lol: hahaha


I'm going to ask why she's an ex girlfriend then?! :lol: I jumped on that good good at the tender age of 18 after is already been training for 5 years and was edging towards 18st:lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers

Youv got 4 stone on me still then lol.

And we'll I was 21 she was 40 it was never gonna work no matter how much a heavy squirter she was :lol:


----------



## sniper16

dallas said:


> I started this thread completely wrong one night.
> 
> Was out of order. Sorry.
> 
> But. I still see many, many people in the gym lifting weights with 16 inch arms. Never hitting the last reps in a set. And their juicing. 8 months later . . . . never seen again.
> 
> This type of weight lifter/bodybuilder I hate. They want the muscles, but non of the hard work.
> 
> Now. I respect any natural bodybuilder that can train for a long time with fairly slow gains (but gains non the less).
> 
> I see many people on AAS with small physiques but willing to risk their life/body for what ?. Pro Bodybuilders have the chance to be rich in the sport they love by taking AAS.
> 
> I don't disrespect people taking AAS that train for their muscle in the first place. Then move onto better things and hopefully success in the sport. Someone with 15inch arms on AAS is only a shame and a joke IMO.


I never notice other peoples reps only my own.


----------



## pro-hormone-no

There's a certaiin sense of fulfillment you get when you compete, and do well naturally.

Competing and consistently doing poorly naturally only and having a big mouth about being natural is silly though. You're going nowhere, so that would make no sense.


----------



## pro-hormone-no

randall said:


> I started this thread completely wrong one night.
> 
> Was out of order. Sorry.
> 
> But. I still see many, many people in the gym lifting weights with 16 inch arms. Never hitting the last reps in a set. And their juicing. 8 months later . . . . never seen again.
> 
> This type of weight lifter/bodybuilder I hate. They want the muscles, but non of the hard work.
> 
> Now. I respect any natural bodybuilder that can train for a long time with fairly slow gains (but gains non the less).
> 
> I see many people on AAS with small physiques but willing to risk their life/body for what ?. Pro Bodybuilders have the chance to be rich in the sport they love by taking AAS.
> 
> I don't disrespect people taking AAS that train for their muscle in the first place. Then move onto better things and hopefully success in the sport. Someone with 15inch arms on AAS is only a shame and a joke IMO.


The fact that you respect the guys who go into an industry to sell supplements and lies to people whilst using AAS over guys who do it for private use and without the intent to sell pipe dreams with their drugged up physiques is nothing short of laughable.

The pros aren't any less of users than the 15-inch armed kid at your gym that for all you know just has poor genetic, and can't get very big on the drugs.


----------



## curtisfisher

I'm natural.


----------



## FelonE1

randall said:


> Never, ever taken AAS.
> 
> who trains completely natural.
> 
> Natural I mean. Good food (bit
> 
> of junk when you need to) and
> 
> maybe protein drinks or some
> 
> creatine ?.
> 
> I want natural bodybuilders as
> 
> friends on hear cuz we have
> 
> different needs.
> 
> We have to train harder then
> 
> the guys having help, with a
> 
> slower progress.
> 
> This makes us the stronger
> 
> man. The more determined
> 
> man. The better man.
> 
> The SMALLER MAN.
> 
> THE MAN THEY'RE GLAD THEY'RE NOT


----------



## Bobby's Nuts

I'm natural!


----------



## The Sweeney

Just protein and creatine over here.


----------



## maxie

Im natural as well but did take two cycles about 20 years back and it was great,but i didnt want to carry on the gear for ever.My cousin was dead by 40 due to years of gear use! say what you like but i am 100% sure he would still be alive if he had took up golf or some other sport.

He was a bit extreme with them though and would do anything to keep his body up.

Whichever way you go about your training natural or juiced its gotta be better than ending up like some of the matchstick armed,narrow shouldered,pot bellied specimens i seen on holiday this year,even if your genetics are **** you can still look better than 99% of the population by doing weights for a few years solid.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Natty Steve said:


> They both have there place IMO' date=' its just down to what any given individual wants. As a natural lifter I class it as cheating [b']yourself due to the fact you will never know your true natural bodies ability or limitations to gain the physic you aspire to. (Remember this is just my opinion).
> 
> On the other hand is it down to juicing up to a limit? What levels or lengths are you willing to go to? Then consider the cost physically against possible side effects, short term or long. Where do you draw the line? Results are enhanced when taking in a much shorter timescale. Which is very appealing. After all, results are what we want. Ive Been naturally lifting for many years (20+) off and on. Over this period of time my body has adapted to the stresses I have put it under. My muscle mass is always there give or take a pound or seven, even on my off periods. When I hit the gym I tend to beef up with lean muscle quite rapidly as Ive been there before (MM). Ive trained with guys juicing who show very quick and explosive gains. In my experience (obviously on the lifter, we are all different). These gains are not as long term as the boys who train naturally when on off periods. in some cases it's quite shocking how much a bloke juicing can loss weight wise, along with size, definition, and shape. leaving signs like stretch marks etc...!
> 
> To put this into some sort of perspective if you can, all I can say is. If your in for the long haul go natural. The playing field is not level, its up to you what pitch you want to play on.
> 
> I won't ever use the gear, its not what I'm about. :nono:


Your missing out mate. Don't you even.just wanna do a little dbol? You'll love how swole as **** it will make.you after a couple of weeks


----------



## UkWardy

IGotTekkers said:


> Your missing out mate. Don't you even.just wanna do a little dbol? You'll love how swole as **** it will make.you after a couple of weeks


Whole different balk game on gear, props to nattys who resist temptation. I couldn't


----------



## dtlv

I've always been natural - never taken a steroid, prohormone or peptide. I can't claim to be a bodybuilder though as I train for a range of goals at different times and often am barely lifting and doing more of other sports and activities instead.


----------



## Ultrasonic

I train in large part for health, and so have never used gear, and have no intention of ever doing so. It all comes down to personal priorities.


----------



## andyhuggins

> B!tch tits, possible liver damage, raised blood pressure, possible baldness, Acne, water retention, mood change in some, limp dick, shrunken testicles etc etc,
> 
> Yeah I'm really missing out......!
> 
> I'm not saying you will or won't get any of the above. However messing about with the bodies natural hormone levels do have consequences called side effects. Some people are willing to take on control, live with these effects. However I am not. I like to challenge myself as nature intended. With work you can be up there if not bigger n better than the average juicer as the large percentage of them are using for recreational/cosmetic reasons or even a short cut to size.
> 
> It is a whole different ball game when competing professionally. They become a tool of the trade.


WOW calm down buddy.


----------



## andyhuggins

> ? Very calm here.


You just sounded very angry tbh?


----------



## andyhuggins

Natty Steve said:


> Nah mate on the contrary' date=' really calm. I just posted up some of the possible sides when taking the gear. So by not taking I don't really think I'm missing out. Its hard to detect/predict emotion when reading text.[/quote']
> 
> You can see some emotion tbh looking at txt. As to gear etc each to their own really.


----------



## andyhuggins

> Yeah if its what a person wants to do then that's the fine by me.


Good for you mate


----------



## SickCurrent

Natty checking in.........


----------



## IronJohnDoe

I trained natty for a while then started orals cycles until to get to injectables and stacks with oral and injectables and so far I bloody loved it.

Starting from the fact that I get almost no sides, genetically I am very lucky as I am not prone to almost any of the main issues with aas and I know my health as I check my blood and test levels during the year.

I always trained hard or at the hardest I could, taking steroids only changed the fact that I can train harder and from longer time with a shorter recovery needed.

But apart all of this, I don't get all of this you cheat, you will die and bla bla bla from some (not all of them thanks god) natty. I mean are you jealous of something I don't get it.

I am happy with cycling on and off and I do respect all people who train natty or not. So if you are natty and you happy with it who are you for judge who did different choices than yours? Why the hate? Bah...

Luckily there is plenty of natty people that they are happy with their choices and they respect other people different ones, like I do.

Training is training. We all train for different reasons to different targets and it's only your personal choice to decide whichever way you'll get the gains you are aiming for.

Respect for all people who train with passion and dedication regardless of what they are taking.


----------

